# Gauging Interest: Leather pen case: CLOSED



## GaryMGg (Jul 16, 2007)

*Update: Aug. 10, 2007:
In my last post to this thread, I indicated new samples were requested.
They have arrived and I'll be taking photos tonight plus contacting a member or two
to discuss said samples. To avoid confusion, I'm closing this thread and starting a new one.*

I've struggled to find a high quality leather pen case for an affordable price.

<s>I've obtained pricing from a manufacturer for a pen case like the one pictured</s>:

















The case would be top-grain leather with a magnet in the flap to hold the case closed. The case holds one pen. Two pen cases would also be available. Manufacturing time is 10-14 weeks. Payment would be required up front -- which is the only thing I'm not excited about. However, as it's a custom item for this manufacturer that is their requirement.

They've quoted as follows:
One pen version:
Quantity:  100, Cost:  $8.00 each
Quantity:  200, Cost:  $7.60 each
Quantity:  300, Cost:  $7.36 each
Quantity:  500, Cost:  $7.20 each
Quantity:  1000, Cost:  $6.40 each

Two pen version:
Quantity:  100, Cost:  $12.50
Quantity:  200, Cost:  $11.50
Quantity:  500, Cost:  $11.25
Quantity:  1000, Cost:  $10.00

I'm not looking to make money on this. I've added nothing to their quote and will try to negotiate better terms if there is a real interest.

-----
Here's how I will do this:
I'll leave this GI open for two weeks to see if there's real interest.
If not, OR if someone posts a much better active source, I'll close it.
If there is interest, I'll take orders payable up front, leave it open for a reasonable time and then place the order with this manufacturer.
The manufacturer is within short driving distance from my place of work, so that I can visit with them and make certain everything is proceeding properly.

Feel free to post your responses and any concerns to this GB.

Gary


----------



## lwalden (Jul 16, 2007)

2 questions, for now..... how "supple" is the leather, and how comfortably would this case fit the larger pens (Full size Emperors, Statesmen, and Gentleman pens)?


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 16, 2007)

Man!! I just bought some cases from another supplier but these look nice!  To add to Lyle's questions, In the two pen verson is there a divider to keep the pens from rubbing/hitting each other? Do you have dimensions of the cases that may help with which pens will fit? Last question, Is there only the one color available?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm awaiting the sample so I can answer the suppleness question and
make certain it'll hold the larger pens without issue.
The case pictured has a 6" interior dimension.
I expect we can tweak the size prior to the order.
I've asked about the divider and am awaiting a response; I expect so.
Colors: I've only asked about black and brown -- answer: Yes.
Gary


----------



## wayneis (Jul 16, 2007)

The singles would interest me the most.

Wayne


----------



## jtate (Jul 16, 2007)

Be careful.

Some methods of tanning leather use chemicals that will cause sterlaing to tarnish almost immediately and may affect the plating on others.  (Is it effect or affect?  Any English majors out there?)   I made a lovely supple pen case from doe-skin and used it for my sterling Parker Sonnet and was dismayed to find it totally blackened when I pulled it out of the case.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks very nice. Now I have to call my engraver to see if leather engraves well.

Chris


----------



## glennw (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have to buy a certain amount.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 27, 2007)

Slight delay; I wasn't as happy with the feel of the sample as I expected to be.
I have 8 more samples en-route and will post details and pics when those arrive.
Gary


----------

